# Twenty6 prerunner pedals feedback...



## aphis (Sep 22, 2004)

Treated myself and bought Prerunner pedals.
Because of my sprained ankle, I won't try them for at least 2 weeks. I read few reviews in consumer section, but would like to read your opinions. How are pins and cage holding? Did you 'loctite' pins? Thanks for your input in advance.

Shiny:


----------



## Dominator13 (Aug 31, 2006)

Sticky, sticky, sticky! Just keep the pins off of the rox and you'll be fine.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Very good pedals tyler makes amazing stuff... pics of bike I see a pulley wheel...


----------



## BFBF (Jul 8, 2010)

That is a beautiful pedal..

I almost bought these a few weeks ago---Post a follow up review after you ride them a few times....


----------



## Zak (Jul 12, 2004)

I love mine - so light and sticky. Get some extra pins though - the aluminum pins save weight but they will just grind off a lot easier than steel ones. The new ones are hollow, a bit taller, and not so sharp.


----------



## rpet (Jan 27, 2004)

lol keep pedal pins away from rocks.


----------



## aphis (Sep 22, 2004)

rpet said:


> lol keep pedal pins away from rocks.


yes sir! :thumbsup:


----------



## Summit (Mar 25, 2004)

Sick pedals - light, wide platform, sticky, thin. They do leave some nice pedal bite gashes in the calf though.

Biggest problem is durability. The pins disintegrate on contact with rock, but can be easily replaced. The big problem is that the tabs that hold some of the pins snap off as well, so you can't put replacements back in. I'll run these until I kill them, but am ordering some Crampons for my next set.


----------



## Crimson (Jul 20, 2005)

Twenty 6 pedals do have a problem with the pins and the tabs. That is why I skipped on them They are a work of art but I need more durability. I have ran Brooklyns for years first Shinburgers then Veggie Burgers. I bought the Canfeild Crampons when the first came out and I am super happy with them. I have not even bent a pin even riding in Phx Az, the land of rocks and boulders.

Stephen


----------



## mamaloney (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah, watch out for the outer pins getting hit and snapping the frame of the pedal.


----------



## IJBCape (Jun 14, 2010)

Yup my prerunner's pins are more than half gone, ordered new pins. Two of the pin holders cracked off as well. Do love these pedals though. I have cut shins and back of leg, but nothing too bad or any worse than other pedals. Not like Hutch Bear Traps! Also flipped bike onto me twice going over bars, and no injury from these.


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

Nothing new from me either. I love the pedals, but they are subject to little dings that might not affect a burlier pedal. Chuky has knocked one of the pin mounts off her pedals and we both replace pins frequently from rock strikes.

It's the race car of pedals. Light and fast, they require some shop time to keep them in racing tune.

JMH


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm rolling a set of Prerunners this year, so far, so good. Popped a couple pins, nothing special. No broken tabs or big chunks out of the pedals. Spent a week of resort riding in CO just recently, very rocky, no issues.


----------



## Dwdrums00 (Jul 8, 2006)

Mine have been holding up great! I haven't had to use any loctite on the pins. Tylers customer service is the best I have ever experienced!!

-Jasen


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Loving mine:










Yeah, that's my reflection. I've lost two pins cause I didn't locktite, and ripped one off. Threads came out, new pin in. They're thinner than other pedals I've ran so even with a really low BB (951) I haven't hit them much at all...


----------



## IJBCape (Jun 14, 2010)

Got new pins in today. The replacements I got were different - holes in the middle not like sharp nails.

Nice iPhone pic at sundown tonight.










I never got any real damage from these pedals, just tiny cuts like any pedals. My shins are hacked already in general from dead lifts and skateboarding.


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

I have a set on my Nomad and V-10 and have been riding them both for the past 5+ months. The pins are definitely soft and will crush if you smack them on rocks, they will also shear off leaving the threads behind, and they will randomly fall out even if torqued pre-ride. The "solution" was to order a set of the new version pins which have a deeper broach so you can torque them better. Lock-tite is also key. The new pins crush just as easily but when they do they still offer grip over the old version which just grind down into a nub. The shearing off problem remains though.

As for the pedal body, they have taken some decent hit and I've only managed to break one pin insert.

The first pic below depict how the pins react to one rock hit. New version on left, old on right. The second pic shows the threads left behind after the pin sheared off. While the last pic shows the broken pin insert. These pics are all of my Nomad pedals.


----------



## Kresj (Aug 31, 2008)

black or polished prerunner, what should I go for?
will be putting on a black talas in a few weeks


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Black.
But I'd suggest going clipless on that rig.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

pins look too long and thin


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

If you want it, you should wait until v2 comes out. The first batch can't take rock strikes. Here's my friend's after a couple of run at a well known local rocky trail. Not just the pin but the AL area around it shears off. Tyler says he is working on a new model that is supposed to be tougher.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Well, it would certainly seem that there is dire need for a v2...(or less hacking!  )


----------



## Kresj (Aug 31, 2008)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Black.
> But I'd suggest going clipless on that rig.


that was my initial idea, but with the black forks, the black parts and the charcoal colored frame, wouldn't it get overly... well euh, black? (picture ain't mine btw, just one I found on the web)
maybe urban camo is a good compromise...

clipless just isn't for me, tried it, not a succes.


----------



## LonesomeCowboyBert (Apr 11, 2008)

Lightweight bling for the bike tarts, im just a fashion outcast with my 6 year old V12s
(ill change em when they break) :thumbsup:


----------



## Scary (Jun 11, 2007)

aphis said:


> Treated myself and bought Prerunner pedals.
> Because of my sprained ankle, I won't try them for at least 2 weeks. I read few reviews in consumer section, but would like to read your opinions. How are pins and cage holding? Did you 'loctite' pins? Thanks for your input in advance.
> 
> Shiny:
> View attachment 558078


Let's see the rest of the bike!


----------



## simonm (Dec 28, 2005)

> Tyler says he is working on a new model that is supposed to be tougher


So.. for £240 I've got a pair of pedals that are not really fit for purpose but the next version will be ! Great Work Twenty6

So, Damage limitation. I've changed the pins for normal grub screws, and loctited them in after loosing half and others being flatted off. 
The question is, Is it only the centre tabs that people have found sheer off ? I've lost one only.
Is there any other serious issues with these pedals ? Bearing life ? Other parts of the construction week ?

Just goes to show that new companies with new products test them on Joe public doesn't it.


----------



## ccspecialized (Dec 30, 2008)

simonm said:


> Just goes to show that new companies with new products test them on Joe public doesn't it.


Uhh yeah! That's why you don't buy first gen products like a sucker, especially if they're expensive. Or don't get suckered into falling for marketing. Either way you're a sucker for complaining about it. Yours haven't broken, so why complaining about them being weak? :thumbsup:


----------



## ccspecialized (Dec 30, 2008)

Reference:


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

superstar ultramags are lighter and lots cheaper. though not as sexy. just sayin...


----------



## simonm (Dec 28, 2005)

ccspecialized said:


> Uhh yeah! That's why you don't buy first gen products like a sucker, especially if they're expensive. Or don't get suckered into falling for marketing. Either way you're a sucker for complaining about it. Yours haven't broken, so why complaining about them being weak? :thumbsup:


:madman: what you got ESP and a camera in my Garage ? Obvisouly not, otherwise you would have seen that YES ALL THE PINS ON MY PEDALS HAVE FLATTED... AND ONE OF THE MOUNTS HAS BROKEN.....

smart ass, I think is the colloquial expression.

Back to my point, any other issues that people, who OWN, these pedals have seen ?


----------



## ccspecialized (Dec 30, 2008)

simonm said:


> :madman: what you got ESP and a camera in my Garage ? Obvisouly not, otherwise you would have seen that YES ALL THE PINS ON MY PEDALS HAVE FLATTED... AND ONE OF THE MOUNTS HAS BROKEN.....
> 
> smart ass, I think is the colloquial expression.
> 
> Back to my point, any other issues that people, who OWN, these pedals have seen ?


Excessive, commas really, help you make, your point.

No issues with my pedals. One issue is that they're too strong and bend your cranks, see the picture below.


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

ccspecialized said:


> Excessive, commas really, help you make, your point.
> 
> No issues with my pedals. One issue is that they're too strong and bend your cranks, see the picture below.


Get off the fancy pedal band wagon fan boy. Let us know when you have some actual trail miles on them. Better yet, let me use them and I'll tell you how they compare to my Straitines.


----------



## ccspecialized (Dec 30, 2008)

jcook1989 said:


> Get off the fancy pedal band wagon fan boy. Let us know when you have some actual trail miles on them. Better yet, let me use them and I'll tell you how they compare to my Straitines.


My fancy pedals cost less than your straitlines. You don't even have a bike to ride to test either set of pedals


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

jcook1989 said:


> Get off the fancy pedal band wagon fan boy. Let us know when you have some actual trail miles on them. Better yet, let me use them and I'll tell you how they compare to my Straitines.


I've bent Straitlines with a good hard rock strike. An inside rock snagged my pedal on a right turn and dead stopped the bike; I on the other hand rocketed over the bars and ended up laying on dead rabbit carcass... ew. 
But, I kinda think any pedal would have gone in that situation, surprised my cranks survived. And Straitline replaced it no questions asked, for free.


----------



## ccspecialized (Dec 30, 2008)

DHgnaR said:


> I've bent Straitlines with a good hard rock strike. An inside rock snagged my pedal on a right turn and dead stopped the bike; I on the other hand rocketed over the bars and ended up laying on dead rabbit carcass... ew.
> But, I kinda think any pedal would have gone in that situation, surprised my cranks survived. And Straitline replaced it no questions asked, for free.


That's almost always what happens. I'm betting the picture I posted of the bent crank arm wasn't from a pedal strike, but from something hitting the crank arm directly. That is one of the problems of ultra thin pedals, they leave the last little bit of your crank arm vulnerable where as a thicker pedal would "collect" those rock strikes. It may break your pedals more frequently but usually they are cheaper than crank arms


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

ccspecialized said:


> My fancy pedals cost less than your straitlines. You don't even have a bike to ride to test either set of pedals


I'd rather pay a couple more dollars for some pedals that aren't prebeattoshit.

As soon as my headset gets here I'll be good to go.

But seriously let me test ride.


----------



## Chuckie (Dec 26, 2006)

one of the things that annoy me about these pedals is that they sit so close to the crank arm and getting foot position right can be difficult mid run, but other than that super grippy, light and Bling!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

ccspecialized said:


> Reference:


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

This thread needs some YoPawn. You guys are trying real hard, but there's just no substitute for the real thing. Carnage asada!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Iceman2058 said:


> This thread needs some YoPawn. You guys are trying real hard, but there's just no substitute for the real thing. Carnage asada!


Word.


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

We actually posted pictures. I should pulled a YoPawn and should just made some claims.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

Chuckie said:


> one of the things that annoy me about these pedals is that they sit so close to the crank arm and getting foot position right can be difficult mid run, but other than that super grippy, light and Bling!


That's what I was wondering about. I just got mine mounted up last nite, will test 'em at the sk8pk today. Looks like keeping my foot outboard of the hump will put it out far enough to clear my chainstay.


----------



## saltin (Mar 5, 2011)

*2011 Prerunners?*

Hello all ---- I've been shopping 2011 Prerunners. To the extent there were changes made for the 2011s that strengthened them, anyone riding the 2011s and have info on weight (anyone weigh them by chance?) and durability? Thanks


----------



## genny1 (Jul 7, 2005)

*Saltin, I have the 2011s*

I just got the 2011s not long ago. I have not ridden them yet, so can't comment on "ride" durability. In terms of "design" durability, Tyler at Twenty6 said they have been strengthened, which has added some weight. The 2011 Prerunner box lists the Ti version at 312 grams per pair and the cro-moly at 383 grams per pair. Websites advertising the Prerunners usually the list the weight per pair for the Ti Prerunners at 265 grams, which must have been the 2010 weight. Mine also came with more of a steel "screw" type pin (not sure if that's the right name, but you probably know what I mean) rather than the pointy aluminum I see in some of the 2010 prerunner pics. So adds a little weight but perhaps more "ride" durability in the steel pins vs. aluminum. I can post a picture if anyone is interested. With the steel (I think they are steel at least) pins, my 2011 Ti Prerunners come in at about 325 grams for the pair. Maybe others can post up to confirm/deny the 2010 vs. 2011 weight, etc.

Hope that helps! Tyler at Twenty6 was great in answering questions, and I'm looking forward to riding them.


----------



## albeant (Feb 24, 2004)

Yep, somewhere between 380 and 390 grams for the 2011's with steel axle/aluminum pins sounds right (I don't remember the exact weight). Durability seems very good, as the tabs don't seem to be breaking off--they look much better fortified than those on the earlier edition. I've been riding mine for a couple of months with countless pedal strikes, and nothing is bent or broken save the pins themselves.

FYI; Unless you're not striking pedals at all, get the steel pins rather than the aluminum ones. Both break regularly, unfortunately, but the aluminum ones break far more regularly. (I killed about five of the aluminum pins on my first _climb_ with the pedals.)


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

ccspecialized said:


> Reference:


Is that the spare pedal that you carried in your pack, as Yo Pawn recomended?

And do you still endorse these pedals?:thumbsup:


----------



## genny1 (Jul 7, 2005)

*Pics*

Hi all -- Thought I'd link to a couple of pics in case they are of help to anyone....

https://s1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd386/genny222/Pedals/


----------



## murrdogg11 (Apr 4, 2010)

What is the platform size of the 2011's?


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

To add to my post above (#17), I have now ran two sets (one cromo axle and one ti axle) on my Nomad and V-10 for 1.5 seasons now. I have swapped out pins regularly as they still shear off or grind to nothing, rebuilt both sets twice with fresh bushings, and broken a total of 13 pin holes on one set alone. I have now replaced the Twenty6 pins with Straitline pins and they have held up far better.

Overall, the weight of the pedal is very attractive and they are extremely grippy with fresh pins. Unfortunately, the durability of the pins, pin holes, and bushings let me down. The pins won't last a full day and when they wear or break off the grip on the pedal is considerably decreased. Having pin holes break means fewer pins and with the pins breaking the way they do, that doesn't translate to a great deal of grip. Once the bushings wear there is considerable play in the pedal (even after adjustments are made) and a very loud snap/click sound when putting pressure on the pedal body.

It seems that Tyler has addressed the issues with the 2011 version but unless I am given a few pairs to test out, I won't be buying them.

I will say that Tyler has been excellent to deal with in terms of great communication and providing me with replacement parts.


----------



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

Maybe my knock off's were worth $70 - steel pins and a little more material aroond the pins.


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

I killed my 2010's in barely 2 months. I tend to be hard on pedals. I've been beating the chit out of my 2011's all spring with zero issues. They're scratched from beating against rocks but no slop, no missing chunks. Tyler nailed the updates, the '11 Prerunners are solid.


----------



## monkei (May 1, 2007)

I bought mine used through Twenty6 (in bright effin' green with some scuffing & scratching) that were on some demo bikes and changed from Al to Ti pins. Lovin' em. May need to take 'em apart and grease soon. Anyone know how to tell between '10 and '11 models?


----------



## KrankedDH (Apr 22, 2010)

Has anyone tried putting straitline pins in the prerunners?


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

KrankedDH said:


> Has anyone tried putting straitline pins in the prerunners?


Yep, works like a charm. Awesome grip and you don't have the pins ripping off or flattening out after hits.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleferd (Jun 28, 2011)

I love the set on my DH rig so much I just put a set on my AM bike


----------



## KrankedDH (Apr 22, 2010)

So i've heard that the durability issues have been fixed for the 2011 models. No more pin placements getting ripped off and such?


----------



## In Hiding (Sep 27, 2009)

I just got the cromoly version of these (white). The weight is 413 grams with the factory installed pins so not as light as advertised. I guess it's the 2011 model, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## tpc1 (Jun 29, 2010)

I have run a set this year, They do have a lot of grip and like they said above they eat your shins up.. Broke a few pins but all in all they have worked great, And the took one big hit and still holding up.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

In Hiding said:


> I just got the cromoly version of these (white). The weight is 413 grams with the factory installed pins so not as light as advertised. I guess it's the 2011 model, but I'm not 100% sure.


Red Ano Ti axle newest version Prerunner with new ridged stock pins, which I think are alloy, weighed in at 314g for me, which is what they claim for the older cro-mo version, vs the 264g of the previous Ti version with the spiky pins (50g diff). For comparison, Point1s claim to be 359g for cro-mo axle and steel pins. Yours is a 100g diff. Not sure where the fat is coming from to make that big a difference from the 313g claimed for cro-mo.

The new predator has claimed weights of 320g for Ti and 390g for cro-mo. They seem to have a wider platform, but my prerunners have the same 110mm width and 100mm length as detailed in this review.

Twenty6 Predator Pedal - Tested - Pinkbike.com

Pic of my pedals weighed:


----------

